
Kiwi TCMS v6.1.1 – open source test case management - atodorov
http://kiwitcms.org/blog/kiwi-tcms-team/2018/10/29/kiwi-tcms-611/#.W9cT-zibUb0.hackernews
======
jimktrains2
TCMS = test case management system

The linked pages doesn't say it and google isn't helpful either. I'd never
seen it before, so I wasn't sure what it was.

~~~
anentropic
buried a couple of levels deep in the docs...
[https://kiwitcms.readthedocs.io/en/latest/guide/usecase.html](https://kiwitcms.readthedocs.io/en/latest/guide/usecase.html)

It seems to be a tool for managing testing that is done manually, rather than
automated CI tests

~~~
reacweb
kiwitcms looks promising. At my work, we have a lot of manual testing, but we
have also some automated tests (that we want to run during the night using a
"planning" to avoid conflicting access to shared resources). Do you know a
similar product that could also manage automated test ? Or is there a API so
that the automated test updates kiwi tcms ?

~~~
anentropic
from the docs above, Kiwi TCMS has an API

there are many tools for running automated tests, usually known as CI
(Continuous Integration) usually based around some concept of a 'build
pipeline', which might start with checking code out of version control, have
running the tests as one of the steps, and if they pass then do the next step

------
PhantomBKB
Why does it require your private email addresses even?

------
polskibus
How does Kiwi compare to Squash?

~~~
atodorov
I haven't used Squash before so thank you for teaching me something new.

Both appear to be relatively similar in terms of features. Squash has a
different approach as to how items are organized and probably the workflows
around this organization.

Squash appears to be a Windows exe, although written in Java. Kiwi TCMS is
distributed as a Docker image and is fully supported on Linux. Kiwi TCMS is
written with Python and Django.

Both are open source and have online demos. For Kiwi TCMS you can register for
a full-featured demo. For Squash it looks like you can use one of their pre-
selected accounts.

Squash appears to have more fancier charts though.

Disclaimer: I am the project lead for Kiwi TCMS.

